
Myths Over Miami (1997) - Thevet
http://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/myths-over-miami-6393117
======
michaelchisari
This has kind of popped up on the internet every so often, and while I loved
the story at first, I've become skeptical. How come nobody else has
studied/recorded/referenced these myths? We have one singular article, but
nothing else.

I hate to suck the magic out of the room, but something tells me that the
author took the imagination of children and wrote about it in a way to make it
more of a social phenomenon than a set of individual ones.

~~~
jhbadger
At one point Disney acquired the movie rights to "Myths of Miami" for Clive
Barker who was going to make a "Bloody Mary" movie out it similar to his
"Candyman" movies, so presumably it is a work of fiction. But like how
"Candyman" highlighted the real horrors of housing projects in addition to the
supernatural elements, the movie presumably would have highlighted the real
problem of homeless children.

------
palad1n
Yeah, does anyone know of any follow-up to this article? It's ancient.

------
josephpmay
This should have a [1997] tag

------
ethbro
Title should be changed to something more descriptive. Maybe "Homeless
childrens' mythos in Miami"?

But the content is fascinating, hopeful, and sad all at once.

